# EOM: Wall Spells



## hudarklord (Mar 12, 2003)

Do Wall Spells do next to no damage?  Normally Wall of Fire does some base damage plus 1 damage per caster level.  I couldn't find any mention at all of this additional damage.

Also, is there some information not only on additional damage but on how hard it is to break through each of these walls?

The Wall of [Element] spell strikes me as a partially completed work -- there seems to be insufficient information to really handle it.

Lee Valentine


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 16, 2003)

Actually most of the effects of the wall are based on the intensity of the elemental side effect rather than a specific damage rating in order to increase the cohesion of the system. 

For example if you create a _wall of fire 7 it has a high level side effect, making it so wherever side is effected by the effect gets all of the effects of high intensity fire, i.e. heavy smoke and fire. 

Heavy smoke can cause coughing and choking (see the DMG 89) and gives everything 50% concealment. Fire can cause things to catch on fire as described in the DMG (page 86).  

So basically it is well-thought out. It just involves using the side effects chart to a great degree. 

I also assume its possible to make it so any wall effects that are created can be of shorter duration than that listed so you do not need to spend xp if you do not want to._


----------

